# My New Puppy



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Here is a pic of my new puppy. Just chosen and bought him. He is 5 weeks old and I have to wait 3 weeks before I can bring him home. Family arguing about a name with Zack, Max and Ollie the current favourites.

I am new on here and posted this first on ChitChat, but am not sure which is the most used forum so have tried both.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

He is adorable! He looks spitting imagine of my pup :-D I think Max suits him! 
He is too cute x x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What a lovely puppy. Bet you are counting the days when he will be home.


----------



## ElsieB (Apr 25, 2012)

He looks just like ted...


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

so so cute.... I like Zack or Max.
Cant wait for my puppy either..... 4 weeks to wait tho x
(and still cant decide a name!)


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely looking puppy. Are you Jack Spaniel, otherwise I like the idea of him being called Jack. But obviously you can't have a dog named after yourself 

enjoy the name choosing.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Ah he looks like a baby Pushca gorgeous


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Lovely looking puppy. Are you Jack Spaniel, otherwise I like the idea of him being called Jack. But obviously you can't have a dog named after yourself
> 
> enjoy the name choosing.


No, Jack Spaniel is just a user name that I use on several forums.
Jack was my springer spaniel and best mate and I recently lost him to a cancerous tumour. He died peacefully in my arms and I have been devastated for some time now. I find I can't live without a dog so have just got my new little mate shown at top of this thread. Can't possibly call him Jack for obvious reasons.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss . . I lost a beloved shipoo named oddly enough Ollie! He had Leukemia and had to be put to sleep, died peacefully in my son in laws arms. He was a wonderful smart dog and I havent had the room thru grief for another for the past 8 yrs, so I know how you feel. I saw my Sami on a website and instantly fell in love! He was definately not the cutest dog of the liter, but his eyes just captured my heart. I took a chance and had him flown from Missouri to Georgia! You can see a picture of him after his first groom on your post which enabled me to finally post a picture with your great directions! I obviously love the name Ollie, but think he definately looks like a Max. We have enjoyed Sami so much and now cant imagine life without him, the first few months were a challenge as we were very rusty with housetraining and I had never crate trained a puppy before. Luckly he was wonderful and was loving his crate at night after just 2 weeks, and has been dry in there since then. He goes to the back door for toileting and the biteing stage is finally over now that he has his big boy adult teeth. He was neutered 1 month ago and did amazing, was hard to keep him down. He loves to eat chicken and rice with kibbles mixed, also loves scrambled eggs and milk and cheeseit crackers! He has never been a pickey eater, knock wood! So glad you have gotten another companion, you will be so pleased with your choice, I love this breed! They are sensitive, smart, to cute for words, and so very loyal! Thank you again for the picture thread, now to see if I can do it again when needed!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi - Helen, the girls and I were delighted to meet you while we were in Street today, good luck with the little man, he looks great!

Lots of useful info and helpful people on here, for any support you need along the way 

Ian


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Loved meeting you today in Somerset. I thought Ruby and Pepper are beautiful dogs and seeing them has made me even more excited aboout collecting my puppy in two weeks time. We have almost decided that the new pup will be called Oscar, although subject to change right up to collection day.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What a handsome pup, Oscar seems just right for him!


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

he looks just like my girl i have picked up today. lovely x


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

My only slight worry about my new puppy?
My Jack, the Springer Spaniel was very much a man's dog. Reading through the posts on the forum I get to feel that a cockapoo is a bit of a girl's dog.
Any thoughts about this people? Can I bring up a rufty tufty cockapoo?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

A rufty tufty cockapoo? Perhaps you should have gone for a rottweiler! Bonnie is pretty much a man's dog, she is just a big flirt!


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

So excited, collecting Oscar tomorrow morning. Everything at home made ready for his arrival. He is being shampoo and blow dried with the rest of the litter today in preparation for owners collection day tomorrow. Must admit that sounds like a fun day, would like to have watched that.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Well Oscar came home yesterday and had a lovely day being fussed over and exploring his new home and garden. I was dreading bed time and prepared myself for a sleepless night looking after a distressed puppy, but No.
We had bought a cage for him and were intending to keep him in it at night. We bought him a snuggly bed which we placed in one end of the cage with a wee pad at the other. We fed him in the cage during the day but he was out of there as soon as he finished eating. In the evening I brought the bed out of the cage and he happily started to take his many dog-naps in it. At 11.30pm he was fast asleep in his bed (in our conservatory) so I put the radio on, put off the light and went to bed. I waited for the rucus to start but little Oscar made not a peep, slept through the night and was soundo when we came down at 7am. One wee and one tiny poo on his wee pad left in the middle of the floor.
What a cracking performance from a little puppy just eight weeks old. Long may it contiue. Fingers crossed. He has been outside on the lawn all morning having a marvellous time chasing anything that moves, and playing chase the ball although its too big to pick up. Pictures later.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So please Oscar has arrived home with you. And no cockapoos are not girlie dogs. A bit of rough and tumble is always a popular game.

Just be careful of using the conservatory as a den, they do have a tendency to get rather warm.

I used the crate, but Millie was never really a huge fan of it. She was quiet in it, but never volunteered to go in it during the day time, even though the door was open and she had water, treats and her bed in there. As soon as she was toilet trained I decided I'd let her sleep up on the hallway landing and that is where she has been ever since.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Here is an update picture of Oscar at 9.5 weeks old. Managed to catch him taking a ten second rest in his bed.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh he is a little cutie and I LOVE his bed 
x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh I do love a black poo, fab photo, he's very cute! Glad the first night went well and hope it continues for you. Oh and I don't think they are particularly girly dogs either although they are good looking dogs.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

I feel like a celebrity dog with all this praise.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely dog, lovely pictures - hate to say it but I don't think he will fit in that lovely bed for long! Our Dudley may look like a girl - people always say "isn't she lovely" as he's so pretty, but there is definitely nothing girly about his personality!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful picture xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is adorable!! xxx


----------

